# New look TTOC website & shop



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

The TTOC website, members forum and club shop have had a lick of paint for the summer!

Boasting a new unified look & structure, it's easier than ever before to navigate - *check out http://www.ttoc.co.uk/*

Over the coming days, we'll be adding more content to the site and updating the news articles

Have a look, and whilst you're there, why not place an order through the club shop?

As an incentive, we will be giving away for free a total of five bottle-opener/USB sticks, drawn at random from all orders placed from Friday 30th May to Friday 6th June!

Ideal for cracking open that summer drink!


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Bet you have lots of very cheap tax holders! :lol:


----------



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

spike said:


> Bet you have lots of very cheap tax holders! :lol:


 :lol:


----------

